# Anyone lose control of their bladder after a colonoscopy??



## ryanred5 (Apr 4, 2002)

Hi everyoneAfter I had my endoscopy and colonoscopy, I found that I had no bladder control for about 2 or 3 days, it was awful. I nearly wet the bed twice and that is just so degrading with your hubbie in bed next to you.I just couldnt tell that I had a full bladder and only realised when I was just about to burst and do it there and then.Anyone else had this problem.BTW Im fine now, it went after a few days, so I am presuming it was to do with the colonoscopy.Catherine


----------



## Cigarello (Jun 17, 2000)

I can only tell you my experience was exactly the opposite after the endoscopy; I could hardly pee for 2 days; I had no urge to go which is unsual for me since I pee every 2 hours or even more; I know it was related to the IV sedative medication that was used and it may be related to whatever they used for sedation during your procedure. You may want to find out what medications were used and also tell your doctor about it.


----------



## adorableblueeyedblonde (Nov 30, 2001)

I had a totally differant reaction, I threw up for 2 days. I guess we all respond differantly to all the wonderful tests we have to go thought.Patty


----------

